# Buddy Belts On Sale



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone who has been interested in a Buddy Belt harness but not wanted to pay the price - they have a Modern Dog Promotion going on right now for HALF OFF. Great deal.

Here's the page: Buddy Belts » Modern Dog Promo

And base your prices off www.FunnyFur.com for regular pricing and take half off that. :tongue1:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the walkeez fleece harness right now for Ruby. Iv been looking at the buddy belts but they are so expensive, and Iv tried so many harnesses that never fit Ruby perfectly except for the walkeez harness. But half price, TEMPTING!!!


----------

